# coughing 'fit'



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. Emmie (10 yr old) had a coughing fit last afternoon. I have been giving her a denta-bone for her teeth several times a week. I usually take it away if it gets really small. I was lazy and she was chewing away. She ate all of it. At the end she gagged a couple of times, and then swallowed the little bit. Well then she started coughing and coughing. Panting in between the coughing. It was about 6 pm and I knew the vet was closed. I watched carefully and by 7pm she seemed to quiet down. I wonder if the tiny bit of denta bone irritated her throat? I really didn't know what to do to help her. She was breathing OK, just coughing a lot. Later I thought of honey? Does any one think of something that would have helped?


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

This is why I can't understand why there isn't more GOOD emergency information online, to show what a person needs in various emergency's that can happen. 
In a natural disaster there will be no VET to go to. All info online always says take the critter to the vet. That is not always an option. Anyway you can learn the Heimlich maneuver for dogs on youtube, in case they choke on food, I have even used a straw and try to suck out what ever is blocking or irritating, that needs to be done very careful, this is all try at your own risk stuff. And remember chi's can have the collapsing trachea problems too. I think there really needs to be emergency kits and training available to handle all these things that can happen to your beloved friend.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Em recovered from her coughing 'fit' just fine. I am trying to wean her off of the pain medication the vet prescribed , for back pain.. I did not give it to her last night, and this am she did not eat??? I'll watch and see.


----------

